# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Videos  Golosa - video lessons

## erika

I just thought I should share this with you guys.
Sometime ago I came across this link which I found pretty useful, especially for beginners.  http://www.gwu.edu/%7Eslavic/golosa/video/ 
There you got plenty of pretty didatic videos, and then questions about them. 
I hope the link is useful to someone...

----------

Большое спасибо! Было нужно мне это! У меня есть Голоса 2. Такой интернет-сайт осчастливает меня.

----------


## Amaranta

thanks! i found them useful too!

----------


## *Krysten*

what are these videos about? I can understand  ::  all I konw is that they introduce themselves.

----------


## mooman

go through the words u mean to go through what they tell u and then try and pick them up --- very handy man thanks

----------

